# Oil or latex after removing wall paper???



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

:no:My question is to the paper hangers is there a latex primer you can use after removing paper?Its not a big area but I was taught after removing the paper you sand the crap out of it and apply oil and then do your prep work to get the walls ready for paint.Removing paper in my area is not in high demand so Iam kind of a newbie when it comes to 17 year old paper removal.Any suggestions??????:no:


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Patience, masking,a drop, lots of warm water, a sponge , a 6-8 inch knife. and a 5 for depositing the waste. Keep wetting the wall with warm water with the sponge to loosen any existing paste, then scraping, with light pressure, the paste from the wall with the knife, from top to bottom or visa versa careful not to damage the substrate, usually there is quite a bit, especially on joints, corners and the tops and bottoms of the drops. 

Make sure all the paste is removed prior to applying anything. When wet you should be able to feel the wall with your fingers if there is still paste, you will be able to feel it, keep with the procedure. Until the walls feels clean to the touch.
If the paste is not completely removed, it does not matter how much you sand or what product you put on the surface, it will not be right.

One final rinse then you are ready to apply primer ( latex should be ok). If the surface is damaged, apply Guardz, repair the prime and paint.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

jonathanthepainter said:


> Patience, masking,a drop, lots of warm water, a sponge , a 6-8 inch knife. and a 5 for depositing the waste. Keep wetting the wall with warm water with the sponge to loosen any existing paste, then scraping, with light pressure, the paste from the wall with the knife, from top to bottom or visa versa careful not to damage the substrate, usually there is quite a bit, especially on joints, corners and the tops and bottoms of the drops.
> 
> Make sure all the paste is removed prior to applying anything. When wet you should be able to feel the wall with your fingers if there is still paste, you will be able to feel it, keep with the procedure. Until the walls feels clean to the touch.
> If the paste is not completely removed, it does not matter how much you sand or what product you put on the surface, it will not be right.
> ...


Thank you for the advice!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Neese's Painting said:


> Thank you for the advice!


Now I always apply Gardz over all striped and cleaned paper removal. it will insure against paste burn down the line- great stuff- perfect application.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

99% of the time Zinnser Gardz does the trick.

A little hard to find sometimes and I noticed ACE Hardware sells it.


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

I was told gardz would do the trick...but I still used the oil based primer. WAs always told latex would not do the trick unless ALL the glue is off the wall.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Gardz is not like any other waterborne primer. At all.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gardz is what you want to use.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> Gardz is what you want to use.


Gardz it is.I was always told oil base kilz.So sick of messing with that.Good stuff though.Thanks every body!!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

i like Jonathan's answer.

although my process is different, the end result is the same

WASH ALL THE RESIDUE OFF !

once all the paste is off . . . . ALL THE PASTE . . . you can treat the wall as if it is a clean and sound surface, because it is.

I am forced to use gardz on wall when I see that the person who stripped was not complete in his washing. But even the Big Z admits there is a limit to the amount of residue paste that gardz can penetrate and seal. And they won't tell you what that limit is - but upon failure, there was too much 

(this I have seen happen to another hanger)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Lornmastro said:


> I was told gardz would do the trick...but I still used the oil based primer. WAs always told latex would not do the trick unless ALL the glue is off the wall.


:cursing::cursing:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

As most have said


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, Gardz is an excellent product and more of a sealer then a primer. As everyone said removing all the adhesive is key, after that any decent product will work. I often use bullseye and it works fine and dries quick as well. good luck, you will be fine im sure.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

chrisn said:


> :cursing::cursing:


glue, glue, glue... say it ten times fast and watch Chris' head spin.:icon_lol:


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Allowing excessive amounts of water to get behind uncaulked trim can have some consequences. Other than removing the base, does anyone know of a tape that will hold up long enough to "shield the gap"?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> glue, glue, glue... say it ten times fast and watch Chris' head spin.:icon_lol:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


>


used to have hair like that, only much longer:blink:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Once I've gotten the glue :whistling2ff, I've always used Coverstain.
I'm sorry if that's incorrect. 
I like that it also seals any water stains, and the smell keeps the HO's the hell away from me.
..and after all, isn't that what's really important?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Once I've gotten the glue :whistling2ff, I've always used Coverstain.
> I'm sorry if that's incorrect.
> I like that it also seals any water stains, and the smell keeps the HO's the hell away from me.
> ..and after all, isn't that what's really important?


I've worked with a ton of guys, and they all did this exactly - there was no need to get 100% of the glue off when done this way.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Once I've gotten the glue :whistling2ff, I've always used Coverstain.
> I'm sorry if that's incorrect.
> I like that it also seals any water stains, and the smell keeps the HO's the hell away from me.
> ..and after all, isn't that what's really important?


Thanks Steve. I get you man.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I went ahead and gave you a thanks, TJ...even though I'm not sure I like being gotten.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

Cs builds and hides imperfections. Guardz is thin and if your patching isn't perfect you'll see everything once you put on the finish especially if its satin or glossier. IMHO.


----------

